# Moving to New Zealand



## Jacqcampbell

I can anyone share some experiences with moving companies? We are moving from Singapore to New Zealand soon and are trying to decide on a moving company. Thanks!


----------



## rahiman9116

*new zealand*

Indian citizen moving to new Zealand from Dubai,And i have a question?Can i get Dubai police clearance certificate and medical report from Dubai government for new Zealand visa purpose.


----------



## hyweldavies

My company used Sirva to move us, they were really bad


----------



## FredHarrington

Can anyone recommend a good company to help move from UK to Auckland please?


----------



## escapedtonz

FredHarrington said:


> Can anyone recommend a good company to help move from UK to Auckland please?


We used PSS International in the UK and NZ Van Lines this end. Couldn't complain about either.
The whole process was handled by PSS.

Best thing to do is get 3 or 4 quotes by inviting the reps to have a look through your stuff, decide the cubic meterage and what you'll need container wise and give you a price.
You'll more than likely choose the one you feel most at ease with which is how we decided. The PSS guy seemed to know way more about the service and the system than the others.
Don't be pressured into using the shipping companies insurance as it's expensive. There's a company in Liverpool called Letton Percival who'll insure the whole shipment for around half the price.
I'd also recommend paying the premium to have the removals guys packing all your stuff for you as they know what they're doing and use quality packing materials.


----------

